# Saddle Thoughts...



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

So all the saddles I've broken on my mtb and cross bikes have gotten smooshed on the rails. They've never broken on the "saddle" part. I wonder if this design (see link below) is going to break at the saddle before the one rail it has....

It would be cool to have one of these since it is actually lighter... if only manufacturers would agree on standard rail dimensions. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...ows/eurobike07/eurobike0712/EB07-SelleItalia2


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

Plus it looks ****ing cool - the saddle, the rail, the post, everything!













_"All new at Eurobike, Selle Italia's Monolink prototype saddle features the Esatech single rail concept that is claimed to weigh 20% less than a conventional saddle."_​


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow that looks like a product that was rejected for its intended use as a torture device, and instead sold off to the bicycle industry. Yikes!


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

*Lotr*

I think the inspiration came from the LORD OF THE RINGS movie?


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

revolator said:


> I think the inspiration came from the LORD OF THE RINGS movie?


lol


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

In theory the pros will test it before they release it to the public- I just hope they get hazard pay. If you get too far off the front or back you could have some major problems. They really should make the designers ride those things first. (With any luck that's just a mock-up to highlight the mounting system.)


----------



## IlikeBikes (Sep 15, 2007)

It really doesnt look that comfortable, as far as saddles go that is...


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks awesome. I wonder how comfy it is..


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

California L33 said:


> *(With any luck that's just a mock-up to highlight the mounting system.)*


That's what I think. If anything, they would probably start offering their currently popular designs (SLR, Flite, etc.) with this mounting system - their are so many people loyal to a certain SI saddle shape, some of them would certainly be willing to try a new mounting system, especially if it's lighter and/or stronger. But a whole new saddle shape AND new mounting system is a lot more risky, since if the saddle doesn't fit the customer's ass, he's out the price of a seat AND seatpost.

The crazy looking saddle design was probably there to attract attention - it's so obvious that it's different, no one would pass it by and out of the corner of their eye think it was one of the regular SI designs they've seen a million times. The crazy-looking saddle pulls in eyes and makes people want a closer look, then they notice the mounting system.

Marketing, children, marketing


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

Most top pro cyclists are very picky about their saddles - they can be very conservative, mainly because they are sitting on their rears for over six hours a day. Indurain carried his saddle AND seatpost with him during the Vuelta and the Tour - probably because someone stole his bike when he was younger and he couldn't get his favorite saddle from the manufacturer for three months. Ullrich was that way about his Turbomatic, and Armstrong has his favorite saddle. No saddle has been more popular for so long in the peloton than the Flite.

I don't know if that seatpost will catch on - most riders' bikes weigh under or just over the UCI mininum (6.8 kg). Although that weight was decided on by a UCI committee in the mid- to late-90's, which somehow missed the boat on every rider should wear a helmet. That helmet proviso came in two or three years ago. I think the UCI should revisit the minimum weight issue - regarding the rider's weight as a percentage. It seems silly that Magnus Backstedt (his height is over six feet and his weight is 185-190 pounds) and some small Spanish/Italian cyclist whose height is five feet and six inches or less and his weight is 120-140 pounds. the UCI should easily lop off a half a kiogram, possibly a full kilogram.

Frames nowadays weigh half the weight of the component gruppo...


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*saddle thoughts*

you got to be kidding, lets see you do a century with that thing up you Butt.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

dhtucker4 said:


> Most top pro cyclists are very picky about their saddles - they can be very conservative, mainly because they are sitting on their rears for over six hours a day. Indurain carried his saddle AND seatpost with him during the Vuelta and the Tour - probably because someone stole his bike when he was younger and he couldn't get his favorite saddle from the manufacturer for three months. Ullrich was that way about his Turbomatic, and Armstrong has his favorite saddle. No saddle has been more popular for so long in the peloton than the Flite.
> 
> I don't know if that seatpost will catch on - most riders' bikes weigh under or just over the UCI mininum (6.8 kg). Although that weight was decided on by a UCI committee in the mid- to late-90's, which somehow missed the boat on every rider should wear a helmet. That helmet proviso came in two or three years ago. I think the UCI should revisit the minimum weight issue - regarding the rider's weight as a percentage. It seems silly that Magnus Backstedt (his height is over six feet and his weight is 185-190 pounds) and some small Spanish/Italian cyclist whose height is five feet and six inches or less and his weight is 120-140 pounds. the UCI should easily lop off a half a kiogram, possibly a full kilogram.
> 
> Frames nowadays weigh half the weight of the component gruppo...


So you want to give the big guys even a greater disadvantage on the climbs? FYI last I checked the average pro tour bike was around 16 lbs. Most pros are not looking for uber light stuff. This saddle IMO is not marketed to racers. More for aging weight weenies at the coffie shop  ..................yea , I would buy it


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*I want one*

I would get one. Would look nice on my red bike.


----------



## ilpirati (May 15, 2007)

That odd looking saddle makes me think bondage sado-maso...you know tight cherry red leather clothing, whips, chains... gas masks maybe :devil:


----------

